# Uruguay en GSV... no, parecido



## 161803 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fotos de lugares cualquiera en el mundo que podrían ser de Uruguay:










Ruta Interbalnearia? No, es Alabama, Estados Unidos.


----------



## 161803 (Aug 14, 2012)

Camino Carrasco y Hipólito Hirigoyen?... no, Budapest, Hungría.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

creo que hace mucho abri un hilo similar


era este: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1563531&highlight=

tenia pensado traer un par de fotos para ese tema las compartire aqui


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

He estado unos dia en Bulgaria, miren esta calle de Plovdiv


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Faaaaa!!! salado! los tres lugares se parecen mucho a Uruguay!

Que buen threadkay:


----------



## rodo.t (Mar 28, 2012)

muy buena milonguero!! como te envido,,, pero en el buen sentido claro!,, a mi esa foto se me parece a el prado mas que nada pero también al centro,, increíble muy parecido


----------



## MarceMustaine (Jul 22, 2013)

La de Milonga se me parece a La Blanqueada, huele a Prado también.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

esa zona era muy montevideana, el resto de esa ciudad no.
La capital, Sofia, nada que ver con algo nuestro a excepto de un lugar donde fuimos a cenar en una montaña, habia una parrilla como las nuestras, parrillero igual, tome unas fotos que ahora no encuentro, ademas tambien encontre que la gente va con tuppers o bandejas con comida a las iglesias o grandes templos, comen fuera como de camping y muchos comian PASCUALINA !!!!


----------



## magoff (Mar 27, 2009)

Estaria bueno unificar los hilos.


----------



## Litox08 (Dec 31, 2007)

Increible!!! La segunda foto si no fuera por las lineas en la calle pasaría perfectamente por Camino Carrasco! Muy buen hilo.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> esa zona era muy montevideana, el resto de esa ciudad no.
> La capital, Sofia, nada que ver con algo nuestro a excepto de un lugar donde fuimos a cenar en una montaña, habia una parrilla como las nuestras, parrillero igual, tome unas fotos que ahora no encuentro, ademas tambien encontre que la gente va con tuppers o bandejas con comida a las iglesias o grandes templos, comen fuera como de camping y *muchos comian PASCUALINA !!!!*


La pascualina es una comida de origen italiano.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

lo vi y lo probe, era pascualina igual a las nuestras, solo que con algo mas de condimentos.
No olvides que esta zona del mundo fue invadida por todos los que te puedas imaginar, rusos, turcos, celtas, romanos, arabes, y mas. Todos han dejado algo a su paso.


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

El otro día me encontré con una foto de esta catedral en Nueva Zelanda diseñada por el arquitecto japonés Shigeru Ban y me hizo acordar a la iglesia de Soca, del arquitecto Bonet. Después vi fotos y no se parecen tantos pero lo posteo igual.









Fuente


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

En el diseño en rombos seguro se parecen!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

en Barcelona hay una que se parece


----------

